# A good record brush and LAST...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am in the hunt for a good record brush and from what I can tell the Hunt EDA Mark 6 Carbon Fiber Record Brush at







seems to be a pretty good recommendation. It can be used as a damp brush while at the same time helping to eliminate static.

I was going to buy a bottle of record cleaner when I stumbled upon an old 8 oz. bottle of LAST Record Cleaner. It had to be 30 years ago when I purchased this stuff, so I was curious if it is still okay to use, as it would definitely save me some money (it ain't cheap). I called The LAST Factory and was informed that the cleaner is very stable and has a very very long shelf life... and would be perfectly fine to use. Figured I would give them a free plug.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have heard nothing but good things about the Hunt Brush you are considering. That is most impressive that the chemicals in your Record Cleaning Solution are still stable this many decades on.
Cheers,
J


----------



## Twin_Rotor (Jan 1, 2012)

Your link seems to be broken. I did find it on Amazon for $30.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered it through Amazon as well. I checked the link though and it works for me. It could be because it is a secure link "https"... I will remove the "s" and maybe that will allow it to work more reliably. :huh:


----------

